# Cancellation Watch 2012/13



## RunnerFL

So who thinks what show will be cancelled first?

My pick: The Mindy Project


----------



## spartanstew

Guys with Kids 

or

Neighbors


Although The Mindy Project is a good guess too, I didn't even bother setting up a recording for that one.


----------



## Drew2k

I've seen all three mentioned so far, and I liked The Neighbors the most of the group. It was just quirky enough to make me want to see what a second episode would be like.

Guys with Kids had a so-so first episode, but the second episode was much better.

I just watched the Mindy Project and see this doing well with women who might have watched Sex and the City, but I don't see it having broader appeal.

So from this group, I agree: Mindy goes first.

Low ratings for Last Resort, and the expense of it, might give that show an early exit, too, despite how good it is.


----------



## RunnerFL

spartanstew said:


> Guys with Kids
> 
> or
> 
> Neighbors
> 
> Although The Mindy Project is a good guess too, I didn't even bother setting up a recording for that one.


I haven't seen The Neighbors yet, you can't go wrong with Jami Gertz though, so I can't comment on it. I think Guys with Kids will get some longevity though because it's a Jimmy Fallon thing and right now NBC is totally in love with him.

Another one that may go soon, not first though, is Partners. It was just ho-hum.

The Mindy Project though... wow... I couldn't stand it. I know how I give people a hard time for deciding a show is no good after only seeing 5 minutes of it but I really hated it 5 minutes in. She just wouldn't shut up! I didn't laugh once, not even a chuckle. I forced myself to watch the whole episode though so I wouldn't be a hypocrite.


----------



## mrro82

Revolution. I just don't see it getting past a single season.


----------



## RunnerFL

mrro82 said:


> Revolution. I just don't see it getting past a single season.


Yeah, but at least it will make it a season. It definitely won't be the first show cancelled. Especially not with it winning its time slot.


----------



## ladannen

The Mob Doctor. Most critic reviews weren't very favorable, but it will be cancelled based on ratings alone.


----------



## EdJ

Drew2k said:


> Low ratings for Last Resort, and the expense of it, might give that show an early exit, too, despite how good it is.


I hope not.... I enjoyed the program.


----------



## lparsons21

I'd say the Mindy Project will be first to go. Not funny, too much talk from her and an utterly boring show.

The Neighbors should last imo. It is very funny, with lots of laugh out loud moments, which is becoming rarer each year in sitcoms.

The Last Resort should be a keeper for what it is, but you gotta wonder why it didn't get higher ratings. IMO, it is the best of breed so far this season.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

If history is any kind of a teacher....

When there is a large barrage of new shows like we recently saw introduced....it's often followed by a comparable barrage of cancellations.

I suspect there is a long but distinguished list of cancellation candidates.


----------



## Henry

Haven't watched any of those, except maybe 5-minutes of _Last Resort_. If the Nielsen folks are checking my viewing choices, then I'm afraid it's curtains for all of them.

I'm holding out hope that _Elementary_ makes it, but it too may go the way of _Caprica_.


----------



## mreposter

Looking at the ratings over at TVbytheNumbers.com, it looks like

FRIDAY
Made in Jersey was pretty weak on CBS (1.1 vs. 1.5 for Blue Bloods that followed at 10pm)

THURSDAY
NBC continues weak on this night, but Elementary was solid on CBS.
ABC's lineup improved over last year, but Last Resort might be in trouble.

WEDNESDAY
Neighbors on ABC lost a lot of it's lead in ratings, but they'll probably give it time to build.
NBC's 8pm block looks weak, especially Animal Practice. 

TUESDAY
All the networks did okay, no big stinkers here

MONDAY
Mob Doctor bombed on CBS
Revolution's number looks amazing for an NBC show, but was down from last week.


So, based on the new shows so far (and there's lots more to come) Mob Doctor looks like the weakest link, followed by Animal Hospital. I'm also surprised at how weak X-Factor continues to be.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just my opinion but this year's crop of scripted shows is the weakest in a long time. I actually like half hour sitcoms but I don't like premises that are so dumb they turn me off before I even tune in. Usually I find four or five to try, this year it is a stretch with two. 

I suspect it's time for another paradigm shift in broadcast television; hopefully we won't see more unscripted tv or competition shows, and hopefully nothing even worse than that.


----------



## Galaxie6411

Being the first show I have watched on CBS in I can't remember how long AND the fact that I like it means Vegas will go out early. Also anything on NBC that is new has little chance. After Revolution put me to sleep with ep. 2 I'd bet on it and definitely Animal Practice.


----------



## mrro82

Henry said:


> Haven't watched any of those, except maybe 5-minutes of _Last Resort_. If the Nielsen folks are checking my viewing choices, then I'm afraid it's curtains for all of them.
> 
> I'm holding out hope that _Elementary_ makes it, but it too may go the way of _Caprica_.


I miss Caprica. It got really good at the end. Damn slow middle is what killed it. Stargate Universe is sorely missed too.


----------



## Henry

mrro82 said:


> I miss Caprica. It got really good at the end. Damn slow middle is what killed it. Stargate Universe is sorely missed too.


+1


----------



## Henry

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just my opinion but this year's crop of scripted shows is the weakest in a long time. I actually like half hour sitcoms but I don't like premises that are so dumb they turn me off before I even tune in. Usually I find four or five to try, this year it is a stretch with two.
> 
> I suspect it's time for another paradigm shift in broadcast television; hopefully we won't see more unscripted tv or competition shows, and hopefully nothing even worse than that.


Interesting. You bemoan drama and comedy, but target reality.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*My watch list... so far:*

*KEEPERS!*

*NBC:* 
"_Go On_"
"_Revolution_"

*ABC:*
"_666 Park Avenue_" 
"_Last Resort_"

*FOX:* 
"_The Mindy Project_"

*CBS:* 
"_Elementary_"
"_Made In Jersey_"

*The CW:* 
"_Arrow_"

*BUBBLE SHOWS*

*NBC:*

*ABC:*
"_The Neighbors_"

*FOX:* 
"_Ben And Kate_"

*CBS:*

*The CW:*

*UNKNOWN*

*NBC:* 
"_Animal Practice_"
"_Guys With Kids_"
"_The New Normal_"

*ABC:* 
"_Malibu Country_"
"_Nashville_"

*FOX:* 
"_The Mob Doctor_"

*CBS:*
"_Partners_"
"_Vegas_"

*The CW:*
"_Beauty And The Beast_"
"_Emily Owens, M.D._"

*DROPPED*

*NBC:*

*ABC:*

*FOX:* 
"_The Mob Doctor_"

*CBS:*

*The CW:*

You can pretty much bet that anything on my "KEEPERS" list will have a good chance of being cancelled... 

~Alan


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Henry said:


> Interesting. You bemoan drama and comedy, but target reality.


Well, for the most part I think that scripted programming has potential (although this year's programs don't show much of it). While it's true, there are only are 6 basic plots, the best scripted TV rises above that. I'm still waiting for unscripted programming go beyond some basic formulas:

(1) Show people we don't know getting (lightly) tortured in some way on their quest to win money
(2) Show people we used to know in a way we can laugh at or root for them
(3) Find an excuse to show people without a lot of clothes while doing (1) or (2)
(4) Find a profession we don't want to do and make us like the people who do it
...and, in only one case...
(5) Find a way to make Americans actually care about foreign countries and locations through the use of (1), (2), (3) and some gratuitous but beautiful cinematography.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## Henry

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, for the most part I think that scripted programming has potential (although this year's programs don't show much of it). While it's true, there are only are 6 basic plots, the best scripted TV rises above that. I'm still waiting for unscripted programming go beyond some basic formulas:
> 
> (1) Show people we don't know getting (lightly) tortured in some way on their quest to win money
> (2) Show people we used to know in a way we can laugh at or root for them
> (3) Find an excuse to show people without a lot of clothes while doing (1) or (2)
> (4) Find a profession we don't want to do and make us like the people who do it
> ...and, in only one case...
> (5) Find a way to make Americans actually care about foreign countries and locations through the use of (1), (2), (3) and some gratuitous but beautiful cinematography.
> 
> Am I missing anything?


Nope, just the point. But it's OK.


----------



## Henry

Alan Gordon said:


> *My watch list... so far:*
> 
> *KEEPERS!*
> 
> *NBC:*
> "_Go On_"
> "_Revolution_"
> 
> *ABC:*
> "_Last Resort_"
> 
> *FOX:*
> 
> *CBS:*
> "_Elementary_"
> "_Made In Jersey_"
> 
> *The CW:*
> "_Arrow_"
> 
> *BUBBLE SHOWS*
> 
> *NBC:*
> 
> *ABC:*
> 
> *FOX:*
> "_Ben And Kate_"
> 
> *CBS:*
> 
> *The CW:*
> 
> *UNKNOWN*
> 
> *NBC:*
> "_Animal Practice_"
> "_Guys With Kids_"
> "_The New Normal_"
> 
> *ABC:*
> "_666 Park Avenue_"
> "_Malibu Country_"
> "_Nashville_"
> "_The Neighbors_"
> 
> *FOX:*
> "_The Mindy Project_"
> "_The Mob Doctor_"
> 
> *CBS:*
> "_Partners_"
> "_Vegas_"
> 
> *The CW:*
> "_Beauty And The Beast_"
> "_Emily Owens, M.D._"
> 
> You can pretty much bet that anything on my "KEEPERS" list will have a good chance of being cancelled...
> 
> ~Alan


Yeah, when you don't control the process, you just sorta have to speculate on what will still be there next week. We both have _Elementary_ on our "Keepers" list, so maybe it'll have a chance. But, as you say, it also "..._has a good chance of being cancelled_".


----------



## Alan Gordon

Henry said:


> Yeah, when you don't control the process, you just sorta have to speculate on what will still be there next week. We both have _Elementary_ on our "Keepers" list, so maybe it'll have a chance. But, as you say, it also "..._has a good chance of being cancelled_".


"Elementary" had decent ratings... so it stands a good chance. I like JLM (still think it's funny he was married to Angelina Jolie), so that's good. It was a lot better than I expected.

"Made In Jersey" will most likely be cancelled shortly. The dialogue needed a lot of work, but I thought it had a LOT of charm. Sadly, a lot of the dialogue that needed work was used in the commercials, so that probably turned a lot of people off...

~Alan


----------



## Henry

Alan Gordon said:


> "Elementary" had decent ratings... so it stands a good chance. I like JLM (still think it's funny he was married to Angelina Jolie), so that's good. It was a lot better than I expected.
> 
> "Made In Jersey" will most likely be cancelled shortly. The dialogue needed a lot of work, but I thought it had a LOT of charm. Sadly, a lot of the dialogue that needed work was used in the commercials, so that probably turned a lot of people off...
> 
> ~Alan


Wow, learn something new every day - didn't realize Jonny was connected to Angelina!

I haven't watched "_...Jersey" ... _something about the name of it sorta makes me cringe.

Like most folks here, I'm a bit jaded with all the network hype about their line-ups. History has a way of repeatedly proving them all collectively wrong. My defense mechanism (admitedly, with some _Elementary_ exceptions) is to avoid them until the 2nd or 3rd season - once all the hoopla settles down and I see how they're really doing.

I'm sometimes tempted to take peek at on or two of them (_Go On, Last Resort_), but that usually ends badly.


----------



## heathramos

Henry said:


> Wow, learn something new every day - didn't realize Jonny was connected to Angelina!


well...he was Zero Cool.

Angelina couldn't turn him down after that.


----------



## Drucifer

ladannen said:


> The *Mob Doctor*. Most critic reviews weren't very favorable, but it will be cancelled based on ratings alone.


_*Mob Doctor*_ didn't even make it to my DVR, so I second this one.


----------



## mreposter

Looking forward to the Arrow on 10/10.
The CW sure could use a hit.


----------



## TBoneit

RunnerFL said:


> The Mindy Project though... wow... I couldn't stand it. I know how I give people a hard time for deciding a show is no good after only seeing 5 minutes of it but I really hated it 5 minutes in. She just wouldn't shut up! I didn't laugh once, not even a chuckle. I forced myself to watch the whole episode though so I wouldn't be a hypocrite.


I think I was one of those you said you couldn't understand the 5 minutes in and decide. 

How does it feel to have wasted the extra 25 minutes watching the whole thing? :lol:

Life is to short to watch a dud. Not to mention I don't enough time to watch all the new shows If I give a loser of a show longer than it deserves.

You have to wonder who picked that bomb and why.

Some other losers Animal Hospital, I watched 5 minutes of that turkey. 
666 Park Avenue, I watched the whole thing, won't watch another episode however.

Cheers


----------



## BAHitman

I think Last Resort would do better in a later time slot... maybe following Grey's Anatomy instead of in front of it...

but time will tell, and I hope that they do NOT cancel it..


----------



## RunnerFL

TBoneit said:


> How does it feel to have wasted the extra 25 minutes watching the whole thing? :lol:


At least I can say I gave it a fair shot. 



TBoneit said:


> You have to wonder who picked that bomb and why.


I think someone at FOX thought she could write since she writes some stuff for The Office (US). She's one of the reasons I didn't like The Office (US).


----------



## RunnerFL

BAHitman said:


> I think Last Resort would do better in a later time slot... maybe following Grey's Anatomy instead of in front of it...
> 
> but time will tell, and I hope that they do NOT cancel it..


I hope they don't either. I liked the Last Resort pilot better than the LOST pilot and LOST went on to be my favorite show of all time.


----------



## Steve

TBoneit said:


> ome other losers Animal Hospital, I watched 5 minutes of that turkey.


I suffered through the whole thing just to see more of that monkey. She deserves her own show, IMHO. 



> Crystal is a veteran of movies and TV with an enviable IMDB credit list that includes "The Hangover Part II," "Dr. Dolittle" and "Community," and "Animal Practice" is her first gig as a TV series regular. [*more*]


[YOUTUBEHD]WdTp69b60dQ[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## mreposter

NBC gave full season orders for GO ON, REVOLUTION and NEW NORMAL. So those are safe for the rest of the year.

Reuters report on NBC pickups


----------



## Church AV Guy

ladannen said:


> The Mob Doctor. Most critic reviews weren't very favorable, but it will be cancelled based on ratings alone.





Drucifer said:


> _*Mob Doctor*_ didn't even make it to my DVR, so I second this one.


I have to agree, if any show is going to cancelled because of ratings it's this one.


----------



## jodyguercio

mreposter said:


> The CW sure could use a hit.


CW could use a hit? Or do you mean a show YOU would want to watch?

Just to name a few, not like they are CBS and are turning out high quality shows they are a small network after all but still

Vampire Diaries.........Nikita......Supernatural


----------



## lparsons21

mreposter said:


> NBC gave full season orders for GO ON, REVOLUTION and NEW NORMAL. So those are safe for the rest of the year.
> 
> Reuters report on NBC pickups


I can understand Go On and Revolution getting the full season order, but the New Normal certainly doesn't deserve it imo.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I'm not normally the touchy guy, but The New Normal (the mom at least) is so horribly over the top offensive that I can't believe the show's still on the air.


----------



## mreposter

jodyguercio said:


> CW could use a hit? Or do you mean a show YOU would want to watch?
> 
> Just to name a few, not like they are CBS and are turning out high quality shows they are a small network after all but still
> 
> Vampire Diaries.........Nikita......Supernatural


While those may be quality shows, their overall ratings are fairly low. The CW is now barely an asterisk on the ratings charts. Here are last season's ratings for those three shows:

Vampire Diaries #139 of 195 shows, 1.30 rating in the demo (CW's highest ranking show)
Supernatural #167 of 195 shows, 0.89 rating in the demo
Nikita #184, 0.61

For the full 2011-12 chart, go to TV By the Numbers


----------



## RunnerFL

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm not normally the touchy guy, but The New Normal (the mom at least) is so horribly over the top offensive that I can't believe the show's still on the air.


It's not on the air in all markets.


----------



## renbutler

mreposter said:


> For the full 2011-12 chart, go to TV By the Numbers


Terra Nova was #26 but still got canceled. Wow.


----------



## lparsons21

mreposter said:


> While those may be quality shows, their overall ratings are fairly low. The CW is now barely an asterisk on the ratings charts. Here are last season's ratings for those three shows:
> 
> Vampire Diaries #139 of 195 shows, 1.30 rating in the demo (CW's highest ranking show)
> Supernatural #167 of 195 shows, 0.89 rating in the demo
> Nikita #184, 0.61
> 
> For the full 2011-12 chart, go to TV By the Numbers


I think that the CW would get more viewers if it was in HD in more markets. It is only SD here.


----------



## spartanstew

lparsons21 said:


> I can understand Go On and Revolution getting the full season order, but the New Normal certainly doesn't deserve it imo.


I like the New Normal. It catches me off guard all the time, which is rare for a comedy in this day and age where you can usually see the punchline coming well before it arrives. Haven't watched Go On since the initial Pilot after the Olympics and thought that was horrible. Still recording them and might give it another shot.


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> I like the New Normal. It catches me off guard all the time, which is rare for a comedy in this day and age where you can usually see the punchline coming well before it arrives. Haven't watched Go On since the initial Pilot after the Olympics and thought that was horrible. Still recording them and might give it another shot.


My wife loves Matthew Perry, so we kept the show, in spite of the fact I wanted to delete it halfway through the first episode. Watched the 3d episode yesterday, and we actually laughed out loud a couple of times, so it might now be a keeper. :shrug:


----------



## davidatl14

ladannen said:


> The Mob Doctor. Most critic reviews weren't very favorable, but it will be cancelled based on ratings alone.


This


----------



## jodyguercio

mreposter said:


> While those may be quality shows, their overall ratings are fairly low. The CW is now barely an asterisk on the ratings charts. Here are last season's ratings for those three shows:
> 
> Vampire Diaries #139 of 195 shows, 1.30 rating in the demo (CW's highest ranking show)
> Supernatural #167 of 195 shows, 0.89 rating in the demo
> Nikita #184, 0.61
> 
> For the full 2011-12 chart, go to TV By the Numbers


That's for the overall season, how did those shows do week to week in the core demos? Again for one of the Big Three, they are drops in the bucket. But for the CW, they are gold and that's why I personally consider them to be hits.


----------



## Drew2k

I usually give new series at least 3 episodes, because Pilots are just setting the stage and usually don't get everything right, the 2nd episodes attempt to fix what didn't work in the Pilots, and the 3rd episodes are when the writers and casts are starting to understand the characters and the direction the show is going.

Go On was good this week, and this week's New Normal was the best to date, filling us in on the background of two significant characters and rounding them out more. 

And I think this is the 4th episode of each?


----------



## celticpride

mob doctor is on fox not cbs like someone posted earlier,it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be but still not good enough to keep me watching,the new show partners was better than i thought it would be. and i couldnt get through the whole episode of neighbors didnt like it at all! looking forward to chicago fire!


----------



## pablo

RasputinAXP said:


> I'm not normally the touchy guy, but The New Normal (the mom at least) is so horribly over the top offensive that I can't believe the show's still on the air.


What? Why? I'm loving it. A funny and different series. I didn't expect to like it from the silly previews, so I didn't even set up a series recording, but just caught up with three or four episodes via the NBC iPad app and quickly set up the DVR. Glad it's been picked up for a full season. Hopefully, it gets renewed as well.


----------



## Maruuk

Anybody have any thoughts on The Last Resort surviving? Saw ep 1 and thought it might be worth watching ep 2, maybe. Wish they had way more global politics/7 Days in May stuff (and missiles) and way less mindless blabbing and idiotic gunplay standoffs and fistfights on the generic, stereotype island.

In fact, a new version of Seven Days in May would make a fantastic series. The idea of the military/industrial/banking/energy complex taking over America isn't that farfetched anymore. K Street has way more clout than Pennsylvania Avenue.

That's the trouble with Last Resort. They kind of bury their lead under the weight of the ********* island gangster guy and all this feminist palaver with the Admiral's daughter. They need to stick to the point: the country is in crisis and the more direct involvement these characters have with it the better. Unfortunately it seems to be headed for Gilligan's Island territory.


----------



## Galaxie6411

I did find myself skipping over several minutes of Last Resort this week, don't care about one character telling the other how they need to stop drinking or how a family member feels. I think I skipped the last 5 minutes altogether. The Stateside part of the story would be great to get into more but I doubt they will, guess I still have Homeland for that kind of stuff.

Just looked Seven Days in May up, going to try and find it and watch it, never heard of it before looks like it should be good.


----------



## Henry

Galaxie6411 said:


> [...] Just looked Seven Days in May up, going to try and find it and watch it, never heard of it before looks like it should be good.


You won't regret it. Gripping.


----------



## jdh8668

lparsons21 said:


> I can understand Go On and Revolution getting the full season order, but the New Normal certainly doesn't deserve it imo.


I agree. Spent 10 min. with New Normal, laughs seemed forced & the characters weren't likeable. Go On is one of our fav's so far. Neighbors seems like a 3rd Rock from the Sun. 1st episode ok.


----------



## Maruuk

Yeah, the brilliant Seven Days in May--and to some extent even Last Resort--is almost shockingly relevant today in a time where certain politicians are routinely using phrases like "Second Amendment solutions" and "the President is not really an American". The extrapolations from that mentality lead directly to takeover conspiracies, nothing subtle about it.

I would say I hope for Last Resort to get another go-round just based on its bold and all-too-relevant premise. Just lose the Gilligan crap.


----------



## Drew2k

"The Mindy Project" was picked up for a full season, so strike that from the watch list I guess...


----------



## Alan Gordon

Drew2k said:


> "The Mindy Project" was picked up for a full season, so strike that from the watch list I guess...


The same goes for "Ben And Kate"...

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk

Mindy was mildly clever but I can't stand looking at her. Ben & Kate has 2 babes. Done deal.


----------



## SayWhat?

> NBC has decided to delay the season 4 premiere of Community.


http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/10/08/community-premiere-whitney/


----------



## Alan Gordon

Maruuk said:


> Mindy was mildly clever but I can't stand looking at her. Ben & Kate has 2 babes. Done deal.


TMP has Anna Camp in it though blush...

I liked the first episode of TMP so-so... but the second episode was far superior to the first episode in my mind, and has earned additional chances.

While I find Dakota Johnson attractive, I find B&K very boring. The commercials for it looked really cute, but it's not entertaining to me at all. I'm not a violent person, but Ben could change that about me...

I'll give it a few more tries, but I'm not sure it's Series Link is long for my DVR...

~Alan


----------



## Maruuk

Maybe I'll give TMP another shot. And B&K could go South pretty fast, it's on the bubble on my DVR. Tried to watch a new Up All Night, and I really like Applegate and Arnett as comic talents, but Maya Rudolph is just beyond insufferable and kills the show for me. And the writing is crap, although those individual uber-hipster throwaway gags and bits remain strong. If the show just lost Rudolph I'd be back.

Bummed they delayed the onset of Whitney as well. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drew2k said:


> "The Mindy Project" was picked up for a full season, so strike that from the watch list I guess...


Well crap...


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/10/08/community-premiere-whitney/


That doesn't surprise me. NBC loves to abuse Community...


----------



## lparsons21

Drew2k said:


> "The Mindy Project" was picked up for a full season, so strike that from the watch list I guess...


Unreal! all yak, yak, yak and not funny. I mean come on, I watched a bit of the first episode, and a little bit of subsequent ones and it was all the same. yak, yak, yak and not funny!

I suppose that means that old farts like me just don't understand 'modern' sitcoms...


----------



## The Merg

My wife has been trying to watch it. She's not very impressed with it, but then she keeps reminding herself that _The Office_ and _Parks and Recreation_ were also not very good in the beginning either. It's possible that it just needs to find its footing. She was one of the head writers for _The Office_, so she does know comedy.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL

The Merg said:


> She was one of the head writers for _The Office_, so she does know comedy.


Considering NBC destroyed The Office, like they do every other show they steal from the UK, and it's not funny at all I would say she doesn't know comedy. Her new show backs that up.


----------



## SayWhat?

And the winner is .........



> 'Made In Jersey' cancelled
> Entertainment Weekly
> 37 minutes ago
> 
> Written by
> James Hibberd
> 
> CBS is pulling Friday night legal drama Made In Jersey from its schedule after only two episodes. That makes Jersey the first cancelled TV show of the fall.


----------



## Church AV Guy

I was predicting Mob Doctor, but there was speculation that Fox didn't want the publicity of having the first cancelled series of the season. Well, now that CBS has that honor, I suspect that FOX will very quickly follow with Mob Doctor. The end of the EW article above speculates that FOX will show all episodes of Mob Doctor, but it depends on how much money they are prepared to lose on it.


----------



## Drucifer

SayWhat? said:


> And the winner is .........


Damn, I was liking that one.


----------



## Galaxie6411

About Community, it is interesting if you look at shows with a canned laugh track versus those without the laugh tracks usually yield better ratings. Then watch the clips of those shows with the laugh tracks removed and see how bad they are. Makes you wonder how that reflects on the people who watch these shows that let you know when to laugh versus those like Community that demand you pay some kind of attention to what is going on.


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> And the winner is .........


That's one I hadn't even started watching. Guess I'll just delete the recordings.

And I was looking forward to seeing Janet Montgomery.


----------



## pablo

I watched the pilot of Made in Jersey on the CBS website a couple of weeks back, and had a strong feeling it would be cancelled fast, but not that fast! The title was stupid and the plot bland.


----------



## TBlazer07

Galaxie6411 said:


> About Community, it is interesting if you look at shows with a canned laugh track versus those without the laugh tracks usually yield better ratings. Then watch the clips of those shows with the laugh tracks removed and see how bad they are. Makes you wonder how that reflects on the people who watch these shows that let you know when to laugh versus those like Community that demand you pay some kind of attention to what is going on.


 I refuse to watch any show with a laugh track (which eliminates 99% of the sitcoms). I find laugh tracks even more irritating than listening to the repetitious stump speeches of the candidates.


----------



## The Merg

RunnerFL said:


> Considering NBC destroyed The Office, like they do every other show they steal from the UK, and it's not funny at all I would say she doesn't know comedy. Her new show backs that up.


While it was defintely rocky at the start, _The Office_ did find it's voice for a good many seasons. Part of the issue with the show (and other British show remakes) at first is that it tries to rehash the same episodes from the British version. Once they go off onto their own story lines, the show gets a lot better. I think with Steve Carrell leaving that it has finally hit its end though.

- Merg


----------



## sigma1914

The Merg said:


> While it was defintely rocky at the start, _The Office_ did find it's voice for a good many seasons. Part of the issue with the show (and other British show remakes) at first is that it tries to rehash the same episodes from the British version. Once they go off onto their own story lines, the show gets a lot better. I think with Steve Carrell leaving that it has finally hit its end though.
> 
> - Merg


Agreed and I believe this is the final season.


----------



## RunnerFL

The Merg said:


> While it was defintely rocky at the start, _The Office_ did find it's voice for a good many seasons.


I've watched a couple of episodes from every season so far just to see how it has progressed and I've been less than thrilled each time.


----------



## Church AV Guy

I'm still expecting the announcement of "The Mob Doctor" being cancelled at any time.

I guess "The Neighbors" got an additional order for more scripts. It isn't for more shows, but that indicates it isn't being thought of for cancellation.


----------



## pfueri

Church AV Guy said:


> I'm still expecting the announcement of "The Mob Doctor" being cancelled at any time.
> 
> I guess "The Neighbors" got an additional order for more scripts. It isn't for more shows, but that indicates it isn't being thought of for cancellation.


I think the Mob Doctor is a good show . This should be good for FOX .


----------



## Church AV Guy

I'm not saying it's a bad show, just that its ratings are so bad I fully expected it to be the first cancelled show of the season, and since it isn't first, I expect it to be second.


----------



## Lord Vader

Laugh tracks remind me of why I simply loved shows like the _Carol Burnett Show_. Carol was on the _Tonight Show with Jay Leno _last week, talking about the newly released Time Life DVD of her show (the DVDs used to be via mail order only). Carol was discussing with Jay the lack of good comedy shows today, especially good sketch comedy.

I grew up with the Carol Burnett Show and still find it hysterical, especially when you knew a lot of the acting was unscripted. Tim Conway especially was good at that. Carol explained that they'd do two shows on Friday, the first taped in front of an audience, and Conway would do his scenes to the letter of the script. For their 2nd show that evening, they went live and Conway did a lot of his own stuff, often causing his scene partners to simply break up laughing their butts off.

Jay played an example of this as Carol explained the scene where Conway played a dentist and Harvey Korman the patient. Harvey was in the chair and Conway was trying to treat him, but Tim accidentally injected novacaine into his own right hand then his right leg, and the mannerisms Tim acted out were unscripted and making Harvey crack up in the chair as the audience was going hysterical as well.

And who could ever forget the famous "Went with the Wind" scene where Harvey is staring in costume at Carol Burnett, also in costume, who just walked down the spiral stairs of a mansion set to look like the one in _Gone with the Wind_, and who was dressed in an elaborate dress that featured a large curtain rod Carol ripped from the window and used to prop up the rear top part of her gown. Harvey commented on that, to which Carol responded something like, "Thank you. I saw it in the window and just had to have it."


----------



## ladannen

Second show to be cancelled. But it was not predicted by anyone in this thread. _Next Caller_ on NBC is done before it even begins.

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2012/10/dane-cook-comedy-next-caller-canceled-by-nbc.html


----------



## mreposter

ladannen said:


> Second show to be cancelled. But it was not predicted by anyone in this thread. _Next Caller_ on NBC is done before it even begins.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2012/10/dane-cook-comedy-next-caller-canceled-by-nbc.html


Wow, it must have been really awful if they were willing to flush that much investment down the toilet. Maybe NBC is starting to wake up.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> Wow, it must have been really awful...


Two words, Dane Cook.


----------



## Henry

ladannen said:


> [...] *But it was not predicted by anyone in this thread.* _Next Caller_ on NBC is done before it even begins.
> 
> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2012/10/dane-cook-comedy-next-caller-canceled-by-nbc.html


Kind of hard to predict what no one has seen.


----------



## mreposter

I'm a bit surprised that some of these dead shows and unaired pilots don't end up on cable, Hulu or Youtube. They'd at least get a little of their money back. But maybe the contractual end of it is too complicated to unwind.


----------



## Henry

mreposter said:


> I'm a bit surprised that some of these dead shows and unaired pilots don't end up on cable, Hulu or Youtube. They'd at least get a little of their money back. But maybe the contractual end of it is too complicated to unwind.


It could be - or at least in the case of Next Caller - that they had not completed filming the contracted episodes.


----------



## Maruuk

Hey, watch it, Dane Cook went to my high school! Oh wait, that explains it...


----------



## Maruuk

Just cancelled Animal Practice. Cute monkey and girl, ugly show.


----------



## Drucifer

The prays of all the vets in the world have been answered.


----------



## trdrjeff

Was never even tempted to watch that. Interesting, being the lead show, that Guys w/ Kids is still alive. Could have to do with Fallen, it's decent, not Modern Family or anything. 

Ben & Kate is probably the best out of the freshman comedies...


----------



## sigma1914

trdrjeff said:


> Was never even tempted to watch that. Interesting, being the lead show, that Guys w/ Kids is still alive. Could have to do with Fallen, it's decent, not Modern Family or anything.
> 
> Ben & Kate is probably the best out of the freshman comedies...


I really like Guys With Kids... I didn't expect to. It really reminds me of my friends who are dads with little kids.


----------



## Henry

Maruuk said:


> Just cancelled Animal Practice. Cute monkey and girl, ugly show.


And to think they were arrogant enough to interrupt the Olympic closing ceremony to show it off. Didn't watch it partly because of that .. not to mention its stupid premise.


----------



## RunnerFL

Maruuk said:


> Just cancelled Animal Practice. Cute monkey and girl, ugly show.


Replaced by a huge piece of crap... Whitney.


----------



## Maruuk

Well Whitney has eye candy, an intelligent, witty script every week, and at least the stars are solid comic actors and work well together. The rest of the cast are pretty weak. It's the best sitcom going, can't think of a single one that can touch it right now. But it is a bad time for TV comedy. Hollywood seems to think that gays or a "non-conventional family" is riotously funny just by showing up these days. They kind of left that whole Larry David "comedy writing" thing behind. Like "The Player" said, "Who needs writers?"

Somebody name one major net sitcom that can touch Whitney! I dare ya! (offer valid only in the Continental US/"Louie", "Curb" and other actually funny non-major net shows do not qualify)


----------



## cj9788

Maruuk said:


> Well Whitney has eye candy, an intelligent, witty script every week, and at least the stars are solid comic actors and work well together. The rest of the cast are pretty weak. It's the best sitcom going, can't think of a single one that can touch it right now. But it is a bad time for TV comedy. Hollywood seems to think that gays or a "non-conventional family" is riotously funny just by showing up these days. They kind of left that whole Larry David "comedy writing" thing behind. Like "The Player" said, "Who needs writers?"
> 
> Somebody name one major net sitcom that can touch Whitney! I dare ya! (offer valid only in the Continental US/"Louie", "Curb" and other actually funny non-major net shows do not qualify)


To each his own,IMO Raising Hope is by far the best comedy on tv. Great writing, great cast and a funny show with no laugh track. I expect Raising Hope to be canceled though. I am surprised it has lasted three seasons considering it is on FOX.

Could not get into Witney at all. Watched 4 episodes before I stopped watching. In fact I was surprised it survived it's freshman year......


----------



## sigma1914

Maruuk said:


> Well Whitney has eye candy, an intelligent, witty script every week, and at least the stars are solid comic actors and work well together. The rest of the cast are pretty weak. It's the best sitcom going, can't think of a single one that can touch it right now. But it is a bad time for TV comedy. Hollywood seems to think that gays or a "non-conventional family" is riotously funny just by showing up these days. They kind of left that whole Larry David "comedy writing" thing behind. Like "The Player" said, "Who needs writers?"
> 
> Somebody name one major net sitcom that can touch Whitney! I dare ya! (offer valid only in the Continental US/"Louie", "Curb" and other actually funny non-major net shows do not qualify)


Big Bang Theory.


----------



## spartanstew

cj9788 said:


> To each his own,IMO Raising Hope is by far the best comedy on tv. Great writing, great cast and a funny show with no laugh track. I expect Raising Hope to be canceled though. I am surprised it has lasted three seasons considering it is on FOX.
> 
> Could not get into Witney at all. Watched 4 episodes before I stopped watching. In fact I was surprised it survived it's freshman year......


I couldn't get into Whitney either. Thought it was terrible. I'd take Raising Hope, Modern Family, HIMYM, 30 Rock, Community, Up All Night, New Girl, Parks and Rec, and Happy Endings all over Whitney any day.


----------



## Maruuk

Okay, 30 Rock and Community. Two good picks. The rest...egads.


----------



## mreposter

To each his/her own. That's why there are 200+ channels out there. Though I must say, the networks seem to be giving shows a little more time than usual this year. WIth just two cancellations so far, shows aren't being axed right out of the gate if they don't perform.


----------



## renbutler

I also like Big Bang Theory and Raising Hope.

One conventional sitcom (sans laugh track) that I haven't seen mentioned though that is a cute slice of middle-american life:

*The Middle (ABC)*

The cast is outstanding. And although it's not a regular laugh riot, it's quirky enough without forcing its quirkiness. I also like that they've been mostly kind in representing my home state...


----------



## RunnerFL

Maruuk said:


> Well Whitney has eye candy, an intelligent, witty script every week, and at least the stars are solid comic actors and work well together.


Hmmm, I must have watched something else called Whitney last year then. Eye candy? eh, she's alright... Intelligent, witty and stars who are solid comic actors? That's not the show I saw...



Maruuk said:


> It's the best sitcom going, can't think of a single one that can touch it right now.


LOL, you should be a comedy writer yourself... Whitney is FAR from the best. If it were the best it wouldn't have been held in waiting and would have premiered with all the other shows.



Maruuk said:


> Somebody name one major net sitcom that can touch Whitney! I dare ya! (offer valid only in the Continental US/"Louie", "Curb" and other actually funny non-major net shows do not qualify)


Oh let's see...
Raising Hope
The Big Bang Theory
2 Broke Girls (oddly enough created by Whitney and better than her own show)
Modern Family
New Girl
Suburgatory
Happy Endings
Don't Trust the B**** in Apartment 23

Need more??


----------



## RunnerFL

cj9788 said:


> To each his own,IMO Raising Hope is by far the best comedy on tv. Great writing, great cast and a funny show with no laugh track. I expect Raising Hope to be canceled though. I am surprised it has lasted three seasons considering it is on FOX.


Raising Hope is in no danger of cancellation.


----------



## cj9788

RunnerFL said:


> Raising Hope is in no danger of cancellation.


That is good news I always presume it will be canceled since FOX cancels everything I like, but since it made it this far they maybe keeping it to get into syndication.


----------



## jadebox

RunnerFL said:


> Raising Hope is in no danger of cancellation.


Just wait ... the show will "jump the shark" when they send the main character to prison for a season .....

Seriously, it's a very funny show. I'm a couple of seasons behind watching it on NetFlix.

"Whitney" .... blech. Her other show, "Two Broke Girls" is better.

-- Roger


----------



## TBoneit

You mean like the one dealing with Alcatraz? One of two Fox Shows I watched last year.


----------



## fluffybear

Maruuk said:


> Just cancelled Animal Practice. Cute monkey and girl, ugly show.


I really thought NBC was going to pull the plug when it did that sneak preview during the Olympics.


----------



## Maruuk

Raising Hope -- Zero eye candy and the O Look, a dysfunctional family, ha ha! syndrome. El paso.

The Big Bang Theory -- One gag, over and over. Obnoxious, like Chinese water torture.

2 Broke Girls (oddly enough created by Whitney and better than her own show) -- Much worse than her own show. Has some witty lines but the endless cupcake situations with the girls are uber-boring and everytime the grotesque and nauseating Polish blob enters the room I have to fast-forward. Not funny.

Modern Family -- Endless flat and stereotyped gay jokes, a barely updated Charo racial stereotype, and "aren't we funny cuz we're so weird" isn't funny. At all. It's just depressing.

New Girl -- O please. Imma soooo jerky quirky and adorkable! (pout) GACK! Plus she's got an awful sack o flour stumpy bod. El Paso.

Suburgatory -- The girl and dad are so sexy together it's confusing when they never actually pull a Chinatown. This almost makes it but the "fish outa water" plots end up flat and uninventive, and then all you're left with is the snarky dialog, which is ok, but just not enough.

Happy Endings
Don't Trust the B**** in Apartment 23 -- Okay, I admit, they both look promising, fresh, sexy, and fun. I'll check em out.


----------



## dpeters11

Maruuk said:


> The Big Bang Theory -- One gag, over and over. Obnoxious, like Chinese water torture.


I did think that the episodes this season have been at least fairly week, though not obnoxious to me. That changed with the last new episode. Hilarious (and sad at the same time.)

But don't a lot of shows have the same kind of thing? Murders committed, solved. Someone has strange disorder no one can figure out, try something doesn't work. Solved at end of show.

I remember back in the 80s, watching Murder, She Wrote. Likable character on the show, all the characters liked her. Always wondered why no one said "Stay away! Whenever you show up, someone gets killed!"

Looks like Private Practice was cancelled too.


----------



## Maruuk

That's why I've never been able to get past crime shows. The strict formula is so up front and heavy-handed it's like hearing the same "knock-knock" joke over and over. And the bad guys are always so much more interesting than the good guys, but they always lose. I guess that's why Dexter has hung in there so long.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Maruuk said:


> That's why I've never been able to get past crime shows. The strict formula is so up front and heavy-handed it's like hearing the same "knock-knock" joke over and over. And the bad guys are always so much more interesting than the good guys, but they always lose. I guess that's why Dexter has hung in there so long.


The biggest gripe I have about crime shows is that once you reconize the actor playing one of the suspect he is almost the guity one.


----------



## Drucifer

yosoyellobo said:


> The biggest gripe I have about crime shows is that *once you recognize the actor playing one of the suspect he is almost the guilty one*.


So true. And other give away is a large early talking scene.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> Looks like Private Practice was cancelled too.


It's not listed as cancelled by the futon critic. It would be odd to cancel a show this soon into its 6th season.


----------



## mreposter

RunnerFL said:


> It's not listed as cancelled by the futon critic. It would be odd to cancel a show this soon into its 6th season.


Private Practice Ending - Deadline.com

After this season's 13-episodes, it's curtains for PP.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> Private Practice Ending - Deadline.com
> 
> After this season's 13-episodes, it's curtains for PP.


Ahhh, that's "ending", not "cancelled" in my book. Cancelled is when they yank it off the air, not when they let it end with a full season, also known as not renewed.


----------



## Maruuk

Same for Gossip Girl, last season (6th). Had a great run, very successful. But this last season it's totally jumped the shark. It's like the awkward conversation you have with the one-night-stand during your walk of shame. You just wanna get the frick outa there.


----------



## Inkosaurus

yosoyellobo said:


> The biggest gripe I have about crime shows is that once you reconize the actor playing one of the suspect he is almost the guity one.


I think thats why I always liked Law and Order:SVU, they did fall for this trope a few times but they would throw curveballs every now and again too and make a celeb a victim.

Or my favorite is when they foreshadow a celeb as a future suspect


----------



## The Merg

yosoyellobo said:


> The biggest gripe I have about crime shows is that once you reconize the actor playing one of the suspect he is almost the guity one.





Drucifer said:


> So true. And other give away is a large early talking scene.


That was one thing I liked about Law & Order. The major guest star was not always the one that did it.

- Merg


----------



## Inkosaurus

The Merg said:


> That was one thing I liked about Law & Order. The major guest star was not always the one that did it.
> 
> - Merg


I also loved that they would generally have one star play multiple suspects through out the years xD.

I forgot his name but theres this one older gentlemen with white hair, kind of chubby. Im pretty he has always been a suspect on every appearance lol.


----------



## Maruuk

Zooey Deschanel lost about 5 lbs this year so she's a touch more adorkable and a shade less tweenpulsive.


----------



## coolman302003

NBC cancels 'Animal Practice,' sets Nov. 14 return for 'Whitney'


----------



## lparsons21

coolman302003 said:


> NBC cancels 'Animal Practice,' sets Nov. 14 return for 'Whitney'


That's nothing to crow about imo. Both suck.

I've added my own cancellation to a few shows this year. First on the list of returning shows that I removed timers for is Hawaii Five-O. For me if you can't care about any of the characters on a show, especially by the 3rd season, then it isn't doing anything right. I'm tired of the overacting by both the male leads and the mostly idiotic story lines they come up with. Frankly they could kill any of the regular characters off and they wouldn't be missed.


----------



## Steve

lparsons21 said:


> That's nothing to crow about imo. Both suck.


I like _Whitney_. While it's not in the same league as _I Love Lucy_, I do enjoy the occasional Lucy-Ricky dynamic between Whitney and Alex. Hopefully there will be more of it this year.


----------



## Maruuk

Yeah, the Whitney-Alex stuff works great, they have real chemistry. The rest of the cast and what they do with them...meh.


----------



## 4HiMarks

Steve said:


> I like _Whitney_. While it's not in the same league as _I Love Lucy_, I do enjoy the occasional Lucy-Ricky dynamic between Whitney and Alex. Hopefully there will be more of it this year.


I like Whitney, too. But I may also be the only person on the planet who doesn't find _I Love Lucy_ particularly funny. I also couldn't take _The New Girl_. I've tried to watch Big Bang Theory; I agree that it is the same gag over and over, but it is also an offensive stereotype of Nerds.


----------



## renbutler

I'm a nerd, and I think it's hilarious.

Okay, I'm not quite the stereotype as it's portrayed, but geek culture is huge these days.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't find BBT offensive as a geek. What's really cool is that they get actual scientists and a real astronaut to make an appearance as themselves, let alone a regular cast member with a Ph.D in the same field as the character.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> I don't find BBT offensive as a geek. What's really cool is that they get actual scientists and a real astronaut to make an appearance as themselves, let alone a regular cast member with a Ph.D in the same field as the character.


That's definitely what makes the show better. We talk about it at work a lot and how they get things right. So far only one thing we've caught has been wrong and that was on the iPhone app episode a couple of years ago.


----------



## spartanstew

4HiMarks said:


> but it is also an offensive stereotype of Nerds.


being accurate does not mean offensive.


----------



## Maruuk

Put Ben & Kate on the Cancellation Watch. The writing tanked. Brutal. Pointless drivel.


----------



## dpeters11

"RunnerFL" said:


> That's definitely what makes the show better. We talk about it at work a lot and how they get things right. So far only one thing we've caught has been wrong and that was on the iPhone app episode a couple of years ago.


And another astronaut!


----------



## mreposter

It seems like the networks haven't been as aggressive with their cancellations this year, compared to the prior couple of years. It's nice to see most new shows given at least their initial half season orders to find an audience.

And - *surprise, surprise* - NBC is doing fairly well in the ratings.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> It seems like the networks haven't been as aggressive with their cancellations this year, compared to the prior couple of years. It's nice to see most new shows given at least their initial half season orders to find an audience.
> 
> And - *surprise, surprise* - NBC is doing fairly well in the ratings.


Miracles do happen!


----------



## mreposter

CBS has axed Monday comedy Partners. Next week will feature a 2 1/2 Men rerun in the 8:30 slot.


----------



## frederic1943

ABC Cancels "666 Park Avenue," "Last Resort"

http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/last-resort-666-park-ave-cancelled-abc/#more-373243


----------



## lparsons21

Hate to see those two go, I like both of them.


----------



## Lord Vader

Damn. I really enjoyed _Last Resort_.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> CBS has axed Monday comedy Partners. Next week will feature a 2 1/2 Men rerun in the 8:30 slot.


The only surprise there is that it lasted this long.


----------



## RunnerFL

frederic1943 said:


> ABC Cancels "666 Park Avenue," "Last Resort"
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/last-resort-666-park-ave-cancelled-abc/#more-373243


Good thing I never started watching 666 Park Avenue. I'll delete the recordings and Series Link now.

As for Last Resort, Frak!


----------



## Drucifer

frederic1943 said:


> ABC Cancels "666 Park Avenue," "Last Resort"
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/last-resort-666-park-ave-cancelled-abc/#more-373243


Was watching both, but at this point, only liking 666.


----------



## spartanstew

RunnerFL said:


> Good thing I never started watching 666 Park Avenue. I'll delete the recordings and Series Link now.
> 
> As for Last Resort, Frak!


Ditto on both.


----------



## longrider

RunnerFL said:


> Good thing I never started watching 666 Park Avenue. I'll delete the recordings and Series Link now.


I really dont understand this mindset, i have enjoyed 666 Park Avenue and if it is only one season it was still enjoyable


----------



## RunnerFL

longrider said:


> I really dont understand this mindset, i have enjoyed 666 Park Avenue and if it is only one season it was still enjoyable


I don't want waste my time on a story that has no end. Why start watching something you know not enough people liked to keep it from being cancelled?


----------



## lparsons21

Because you like the show? 

I don't plan on stopping watching shows just because I know they won't run long.


----------



## ts7

"lparsons21" said:


> Because you like the show?
> 
> I don't plan on stopping watching shows just because I know they won't run long.


I watched the first episode of "Last Resort" and liked it but had serious concerns that it appealed to too small an audience. I have recorded every episode in hope that it would make it or at least be given an opportunity to tie up loose ends and make a graceful exit. Unfortunately that doesnt look to be the case so I will probably delete them all before I can get interested and even more disappointed.

Too bad a law couldn't be passed that forced producers and broadcasters to guarantee a series finale that tied up all the loose ends when a show was cancelled.


----------



## Nick

Not watching a program because it might not garner sufficient viewership is a self-fulfilling prophecy. Dumping a season's recorded but unwatched episodes, or even half a season's worth is crazy.

Go figure! 


> Too bad a law couldn't be passed that forced producers and broadcasters to guarantee a series finale that tied up all the loose ends when a show was cancelled.


That's what we need -- more laws!!! :nono:


----------



## ts7

"Nick" said:


> Not watching a program because it might not garner sufficient viewership is a self-fulfilling prophecy. Dumping a season's recorded but unwatched episodes, or even half a season's worth is crazy.


Only if you are a Neilsen household



> That's what we need -- more laws!!! :nono:


That was intended to be tounge-in-cheek.


----------



## spartanstew

RunnerFL said:


> I don't want waste my time on a story that has no end. Why start watching something you know not enough people liked to keep it from being cancelled?


Exactly.

Not to mention that I have a DVR full of shows that I don't have time to watch. I'm not going to spend that time on a show that is already cancelled when I can watch a show that has another season instead.

You only have to be bit by the "John Doe" bug once.


----------



## pablo

I too don't get this notion of not watching a season of a series just because it was cancelled. Last Resort will still air all its 13 episodes. Adhering to this standard means missing out on a lot of one-season wonders that were cancelled way before their time (see Freaks and Geeks, my own personal Top-10 series of all time).


----------



## mreposter

The show was on before my time, but I still have sleepless nights wondering what happened to Mr. Ed.


----------



## RunnerFL

lparsons21 said:


> Because you like the show?
> 
> I don't plan on stopping watching shows just because I know they won't run long.


If you don't start watching it, which I haven't, it's impossible for you to "like the show". That's the whole point. Why start if you know it's a loser and was cancelled?


----------



## RunnerFL

pablo said:


> I too don't get this notion of not watching a season of a series just because it was cancelled.


Starting to watch a show you know has been cancelled is comparable to going on a vacation with no destination. You just drive around and never go anywhere.



pablo said:


> Last Resort will still air all its 13 episodes.


And I'll continue watching it since I've already started. I haven't even started watching "666 Park Avenue" so why start?



pablo said:


> Adhering to this standard means missing out on a lot of one-season wonders that were cancelled way before their time (see Freaks and Geeks, my own personal Top-10 series of all time).


It's not a standard, it's a choice that I've made.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> The show was on before my time, but I still have sleepless nights wondering what happened to Mr. Ed.


Glue factory


----------



## frederic1943

mreposter said:


> The show was on before my time, but I still have sleepless nights wondering what happened to Mr. Ed.


From IMDB Mr. Ed trivia: The horse that played Mr. Ed is said to have died in 1979 at the age of 30, 33 or 34 (depending on the source). Other, equally reputable, sources give the horse's date of death as 1968, 1973 and 1974.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054557/trivia


----------



## SayWhat?

mreposter said:


> The show was on before my time, but I still have sleepless nights wondering what happened to Mr. Ed.


We found out a little about Tabitha Stevens, but nothing about Wednesday Addams.


----------



## frederic1943

SayWhat? said:


> We found out a little about Tabitha Stevens, but nothing about Wednesday Addams.


Here's Lisa Loring's (Wednesday Addams) bio on IMDB: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0521006/bio


----------



## pablo

RunnerFL said:


> Starting to watch a show you know has been cancelled is comparable to going on a vacation with no destination. You just drive around and never go anywhere.
> 
> And I'll continue watching it since I've already started. I haven't even started watching "666 Park Avenue" so why start?
> 
> It's not a standard, it's a choice that I've made.


It's your right what you watch and how you spend your time, of course, but if something piques your interest and you decide to forgo it just because it was cancelled, well, I think you might be missing out. I'm not saying "666" is any kind of unrecognized masterpiece (I haven't seen it and never planned to), but TV history is full of shows that had the plug pulled on them way too soon, yet they still survive with fans rewatching the episodes they did get over and over (again, see Freaks and Geeks - I'm sure there are many others). So what I'm saying is, the fact that it was cancelled shouldn't be the only deciding factor.


----------



## RunnerFL

pablo said:


> It's your right what you watch and how you spend your time, of course, but if something piques your interest and you decide to forgo it just because it was cancelled, well, I think you might be missing out. I'm not saying "666" is any kind of unrecognized masterpiece (I haven't seen it and never planned to), but TV history is full of shows that had the plug pulled on them way too soon, yet they still survive with fans rewatching the episodes they did get over and over (again, see Freaks and Geeks - I'm sure there are many others). So what I'm saying is, the fact that it was cancelled shouldn't be the only deciding factor.


The fact that it has been cancelled is the major deciding factor. I don't like wasting my time, do you?

You seem to be missing the big point here. I have never started watching "666 Park Avenue". Why start now?

What's the point it starting to watch a show that has subplots and mysteries if those subplots and mysteries are never solved? That would be like watching LOST only up until season 4. It would also be like taking your first bite of a Twinkie, falling in love with it, and then find out you can never have any more.

I don't see "666 Park Avenue" being the next Freaks & Geeks or Firefly.

I'll never understand why every year someone decides to question me and my decision to delete recordings of a show I've never watched because it's been cancelled. Last year I made a deal with someone giving me a hard time about deleting such a show and I actually watched it. Guess what? It was a complete waste of my time and was lame in the end. Oh, and I can't even remember what the show was called now.


----------



## Lord Vader

OK, my sister-in-law is officially furious that _Last Resort_ has been canceled. When I told her, she yelled at me, "No f-in' way! How am I going to see the hottest guy on TV?!?"

She's apparently referring to Scott Speedman, who plays Sam the XO. I Googled him then told her she can always get all the _Felicity _reruns. :lol:


----------



## The Merg

"RunnerFL" said:


> The fact that it has been cancelled is the major deciding factor. I don't like wasting my time, do you?
> 
> You seem to be missing the big point here. I have never started watching "666 Park Avenue". Why start now?
> 
> What's the point it starting to watch a show that has subplots and mysteries if those subplots and mysteries are never solved? That would be like watching LOST only up until season 4. It would also be like taking your first bite of a Twinkie, falling in love with it, and then find out you can never have any more.
> 
> I don't see "666 Park Avenue" being the next Freaks & Geeks or Firefly.
> 
> I'll never understand why every year someone decides to question me and my decision to delete recordings of a show I've never watched because it's been cancelled. Last year I made a deal with someone giving me a hard time about deleting such a show and I actually watched it. Guess what? It was a complete waste of my time and was lame in the end. Oh, and I can't even remember what the show was called now.


But there are plenty of shows that do wrap things up even after being cancelled. Life on Mars is one for instance. Also, Firefly was a terrific series that was cancelled after one season.

And while you might not see 666 Park Avenue as the next Firefly, how would you know that if you don't give it a try?

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL

The Merg said:


> And while you might not see 666 Park Avenue as the next Firefly, how would you know that if you don't give it a try?


Why take the risk? I already know it's a failure.

I tried that last year with whatever show it was and it wound up to be a waste of my time.

Guys, it's too late. You can stop berating me now. The episodes are gone!


----------



## phrelin

Nick said:


> Not watching a program because it might not garner sufficient viewership is a self-fulfilling prophecy. Dumping a season's recorded but unwatched episodes, or even half a season's worth is crazy.
> 
> Go figure!


 Well, yes and no. We're not a Nielsen household and record everything for later viewing. So what we do is irrelevant to the survival of a show. And we belong to an irrelevant demo for live viewer statistics anyway. I've gotten pretty philosophical about the cancellation cycle and practical about recording new shows.

I've recorded most new drama shows this year, watched the first episode, and in some cases then moved the rest of the season to date to an external hard drive.

I judged "666" as a likely ratings disaster. So now I can dump the recordings. No loss. My wife liked "Last Resort", so we've been watching it partly because after watching the first episode I figured it should be a 13 episode show - it should be properly wrapped up in the last two episodes.

During the debate and baseball playoff/series period, we did get caught up on "Chicago Fire." The other two I've gambled on by watching some episodes are "The Mob Doctor" and "Elementary." I liked Jordana Spiro in "My Boys" and she's again proving to be a talented actor in "The Mob Doctor" which may or may not make it on Fox. "Elementary" is quirky enough to make it and is fun to watch. CBS is promoting it.

"Vegas" I wasn't sure about so it's all on the EHD along with "Revolution." If indications are they'll be picked up, we may watch them during the holiday rerun season. Or not. There's so much to watch anyway.


----------



## The Merg

"RunnerFL" said:


> Why take the risk? I already know it's a failure.
> 
> I tried that last year with whatever show it was and it wound up to be a waste of my time.
> 
> Guys, it's too late. You can stop berating me now. The episodes are gone!


I'm not berating you for not watching, but at the same time you can't berate people for watching. To me, TV is entertainment. If a show is cancelled, but the episodes I watched entertained me, that's fine with me.

And not all shows get that happy ending. There are plenty of shows that get a second or third year and then get cancelled without the ability to wrap everything up. Are they failures then too?

- Merg


----------



## mrro82

Watching a known cancelled show is like watching a show based on the Titanic. Pointless because you know how it ends so why bother?


----------



## russ9

mrro82 said:


> Watching a known cancelled show is like watching a show based on the Titanic. Pointless because you know how it ends so why bother?


That's why the movie failed at the box office.


----------



## mrro82

russ9 said:


> That's why the movie failed at the box office.


Different theory as to why it didn't: people are dumb and if you throw sappy crap at them they eat it up.


----------



## RunnerFL

The Merg said:


> I'm not berating you for not watching, but at the same time you can't berate people for watching. To me, TV is entertainment. If a show is cancelled, but the episodes I watched entertained me, that's fine with me.
> 
> And not all shows get that happy ending. There are plenty of shows that get a second or third year and then get cancelled without the ability to wrap everything up. Are they failures then too?
> 
> - Merg


I haven't berated anyone for watching anything. Watch whatever you want, I don't care. I'm just getting tired of the people who think they need to force me to watch a show that we know has been cancelled.

Yes. Any show, no matter how long it runs, that has some sort of "mystery" to it, that you have to figure out, ending before its time is a failure. Imagine if Dallas would have been cancelled before learning who shot JR.


----------



## RunnerFL

mrro82 said:


> Watching a known cancelled show is like watching a show based on the Titanic. Pointless because you know how it ends so why bother?


Exactly! Same thing can be said about movies/shows based on The Hindenburg, any real life airline crash, any real life train wreck, etc.


----------



## litex2x

frederic1943 said:


> ABC Cancels "666 Park Avenue," "Last Resort"
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/last-resort-666-park-ave-cancelled-abc/#more-373243


Last Resort had so much potential. The story peaked at the pilot and slowly floundered each episode that followed.

I knew 666 wasn't going to make it after seeing the pilot at comic-con. It just wasn't interesting at all to me.


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> Yes. Any show, no matter how long it runs, that has some sort of "mystery" to it, that you have to figure out, ending before its time is a failure. Imagine if Dallas would have been cancelled before learning who shot JR.


In some of those cases, I think it's fairer to say that the show isn't a failure, the network failed the show.


----------



## jimmie57

dpeters11 said:


> In some of those cases, I think it's fairer to say that the show isn't a failure, the network failed the show.


+1


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> In some of those cases, I think it's fairer to say that the show isn't a failure, the network failed the show.


True, let's just say there was a failure somewhere that led to the show's demise.


----------



## mreposter

The producer of Last Resort is promising a bang-up series finale. So if you're still watching, it sounds like they're going to try and wrap things up in a satisfactory way.


----------



## Supramom2000

mreposter said:


> The producer of Last Resort is promising a bang-up series finale. So if you're still watching, it sounds like they're going to try and wrap things up in a satisfactory way.


Thanks for updating us on this! I love this show and can't wait for a "bang-up" finale.


----------



## RunnerFL

mreposter said:


> The producer of Last Resort is promising a bang-up series finale. So if you're still watching, it sounds like they're going to try and wrap things up in a satisfactory way.


Awesome, good news!


----------



## pablo

RunnerFL said:


> Why take the risk? I already know it's a failure.


I think you're missing the point. It's a "failure" because it was canceled, but once again, there are numerous examples of great series that were canceled which are great series and have lived on long after being pulled off the air. Again, I'm not saying this particular case is such a case, I'm talking hypothetically. I always start watching a new series if I find its premise interesting. If I like it, I'll continue watching. If not, I'll "cancel" it myself. But just because the network canceled it, that's not a reason for me not to watch it, if it's something that seems to be of interest to me (but, apparently, not the network).


----------



## RunnerFL

pablo said:


> I think you're missing the point. It's a "failure" because it was canceled, but once again, there are numerous examples


No, you've missed the point. It's my choice and I've made it.

Your example requires you to start watching the show, I never started watching the show. You seem to always miss that point too.

If you were told starting a diet would result in no weight loss would you still start it because "hey, it could be fun and entertaining"?


----------



## spartanstew

pablo said:


> I think you're missing the point. It's a "failure" because it was canceled, but once again, there are numerous examples of great series that were canceled which are great series and have lived on long after being pulled off the air.


Perhaps for you.

I typically delete unwatched recordings every year when I find out a show's been cancelled - and there's many since I usually let new shows pile up before watching them.

There's not a single show I regret deleting. Additionally, I don't watch reruns of anything so "living long after being pulled off the air" has no appeal for me, and with the possible exception of "It's Your Move", can't think of a single show that I've enjoyed that lasted only 1 season.

I do, however, regret watching several first seasons of shows that ended up being cancelled. If I would have known ahead of time that they were being cancelled, I would have deleted them too - which is the main reason I rarely watch new shows until I know they've been renewed.


----------



## SayWhat?

I watch episodes, each one into itself. I don't care if they lead to anything or not.


----------



## sigma1914

SayWhat? said:


> I watch episodes, each one into itself. I don't care if they lead to anything or not.


You can't do that with shows like Lost, 24, Prison Break, and others. That only applies to shows like L&O, CSI, etc.

As for the other debate, I'm with Runner... it's a waste to even watch a show going nowhere.


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> I watch episodes, each one into itself. I don't care if they lead to anything or not.


Some shows you can do that with, but most these days (thanks to LOST) you can't.

Like it or not LOST changed TV. Everyone is now trying to be "the next LOST", even JJ Abrams himself.


----------



## renbutler

I'm glad I stuck all the way through 13 episodes of Journeyman a few years ago, even after it was officially canceled. I was sad that it was over, but the finale was amazing.


----------



## TBlazer07

frederic1943 said:


> ABC Cancels "666 Park Avenue," "Last Resort"
> 
> http://www.deadline.com/2012/11/last-resort-666-park-ave-cancelled-abc/#more-373243


I knew that was coming after the first episode despite the fact I semi-enjoyed it.


----------



## Lord Vader

Political drama _Boss_ is canceled.


----------



## Henry

Lord Vader said:


> Political drama _Boss_ is canceled.


Huge loss ... we really liked this show. :nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

Haven't watch _Boss_ yet.


----------



## Lord Vader

I have on my DVR all episodes thus far broadcast, but I've never taken the time to watch them. I may still do so, despite it being canceled.


----------



## Holydoc

I deleted all episodes of 666 and Last Resort. I am also on the side of not wanting to get invested in characters or a show that has no future.

Must be a Florida thing... *shrug*


----------



## klang

Lord Vader said:


> I have on my DVR all episodes thus far broadcast, but I've never taken the time to watch them. I may still do so, despite it being canceled.


I have them all as well. I won't delete them just yet but I have lots of other stuff to watch first.


----------



## Henry

Drucifer said:


> Haven't watch _Boss_ yet.


No wager, no loss, but if you watch it, all bets are off.


----------



## Drew2k

"Boss" is likely to get a 2 hour movie wrap-up.

I'm still waiting for HBO to wrap up Deadwood. (Instead of a final season of Deadwood we got JFC. Oh brother.)


----------



## RunnerFL

Drew2k said:


> "Boss" is likely to get a 2 hour movie wrap-up.
> 
> I'm still waiting for HBO to wrap up Deadwood. (Instead of a final season of Deadwood we got JFC. Oh brother.)


Talk about a waste of time, JFC was a big one! Yet another reason why I record whole first seasons and wait until they get a 2nd.


----------



## bosco10021

Lord Vader said:


> Political drama _Boss_ is canceled.


Boy am I mad about this!! I guess Americans would rather watch mindless sitcoms....


----------



## Laxguy

bosco10021 said:


> Boy am I mad about this!! I guess Americans would rather watch mindless sitcoms....


Some, many, a lot, 38%, whatever. It's cancelled, Jim, cancelled dead.

Every country has mindless drivel, most have good drivel, and some have great TV. I am thankful the USA has plenty of all the above.


----------



## Maruuk

JFC and Luck. Frickin Milch. Incomprehensible drivel. That's the danger of a big name producer...they can get dog doo greenlighted. And frequently do.


----------



## mreposter

JFC?


----------



## Drew2k

John From Cincinnati


----------



## mrro82

bosco10021 said:


> Boy am I mad about this!! I guess Americans would rather watch mindless sitcoms....


I think that point has been hammered home repeatedly. Less thinking the better for some folk.


----------



## e4123

Perhaps the Audience Network will pickup Boss. One can always hope.


----------



## Paul Secic

frederic1943 said:


> From IMDB Mr. Ed trivia: The horse that played Mr. Ed is said to have died in 1979 at the age of 30, 33 or 34 (depending on the source). Other, equally reputable, sources give the horse's date of death as 1968, 1973 and 1974.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054557/trivia


Mr. Ed is on HULU.


----------



## SayWhat?

Some of the best TV I've seen was in individual episodes of cancelled series. Why else would they give awards to an episode instead of the series as a whole? Why would they give awards to anyone or anything in a cancelled series? If a series is cancelled, do they reclaim any such awards because the series didn't have a complete run and proper finish?

With few exceptions, hasn't every series that ever appeared on TV been cancelled, no matter how long it ran?


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> With few exceptions, hasn't every series that ever appeared on TV been cancelled, no matter how long it ran?


No, most series just end. LOST, Seinfeld, Friends, House, Weeds, Chuck, Eureka, 30 Rock and tons of others weren't cancelled. In most cases the makers of the show (writers, producers, etc) just decide it's time to end the show.


----------



## Drucifer

Fans of a show think their shows should be like the newspaper comics - run for decades.

Me, I kinda favor spin-offs, even tho most of those fail in the first year.


----------



## pablo

Again, I can name numerous examples of great canceled series. Heck, even a true classic like Star Trek was canceled. Ignoring a series simply because it was canceled has the potential of missing out on a very good series. Of course, if it never interested you in the first place, this point us moot.


----------



## dpeters11

Heck, look at the following that Firefly has, and that only had 14 episodes and a movie.


----------



## RunnerFL

Guys, stop with the condemnation for not wanting to start watching a show that's been cancelled. My, and others, have already made the decision so let's move on.


----------



## SayWhat?

'Emily Owens' canceled by CW
Variety - ‎23 minutes ago

Medical dramedy from CBS Television Studios will not receive a nine-episode back order. The 13th episode of the series will wrap production next week, and all episodes will eventually air.


----------

